# Hasegawa 1/48 Hurricane Mk IV done.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I always say, when you just want to whip out something quick and painless, a 1/48 Hasegawa fighter is the ticket.
Done out of the box with ModelMaster enamels.
This is the 40mm cannon armed version used for anti-shipping duties.

Pics:


Hasegawa Hawker Hurricane Mk. IV


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice!

Phillip1


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a mean machine! Great colors & weathering.
Did you motorize the propeller or just blow it into motion for the photos?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I gave it a blow with canned air.


----------

